
Google Drive Uses Hash Matching to Detect Pirated Content - Sami_Lehtinen
https://torrentfreak.com/google-drive-uses-hash-matching-detect-pirated-content/
======
londons_explore
Chnage one byte a few kilobytes from the end of the file, then share.

~~~
Sami_Lehtinen
I personally encrypt everything before cloud storage. So this doesn't actually
concern me.

